

Schwarzenegger gives California Legislature a Hidden Finger - molecularhack
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/28/schwarzenegger-gives-california-legislature-a-hidden-finger/

======
snewe
Techcrunch blogspam. Original:

[http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/28/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/10/28/MNBN1ABKB8.DTL)

and the letter:

[http://imgs.sfgate.com/c/pictures/2009/10/27/ba-
letter28_gr_...](http://imgs.sfgate.com/c/pictures/2009/10/27/ba-
letter28_gr_SFCG1256695605.jpg)

------
boredguy8
I think the best part is the response from Ammiano, to whom the comment was
directed: "I think it was very creative. They probably think they are even now
and it's time to bury the hatchet." A little tit-for-tat and then move on
seems appropriate.

------
raganwald
For the Canadians here on HN:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuddle_duddle>

------
rbanffy
Anyone cares to calculate the odds of this happening by accident?

~~~
jdrock
(1/26)^7 .. without getting too fancy with any sort of linguistic
probabilities...

~~~
10ren
= about 8,000,000,000 to 1

But capitalization and spacing was correct too.

~~~
yan
Capitalization would be correct in almost all cases. You always capitalize
first letter and chances are, first word of each line won't be the beginning
of a sentence. Ditto for spacing, 3-5 line paragraphs are fairly common.

~~~
jcl
How do you figure "almost all"? Even if the text could _only_ contain
paragraphs of length 3 and 4, the spacing alone would be incorrect in half the
cases (assuming that a 3-4 and 4-3 split is equally likely).

(Of course, we are leaving aside the fact that the full body of the message
contains an additional one-line paragraph, which could _also_ be considered
part of a correctly capitalized and spaced message.)

~~~
rbanffy
One would have to analyze all previous relevant correspondence out of the AS's
office as to measure vocabulary and other structural elements.

It would be a fun project.

------
X0nic
Does anyone know what Schwarzenegger's objections to this bill were?

------
hackernews
Looks like Arnold has been spending too much time on 4chan.

~~~
andreyf
Seriously, this is kind of sad. He says nothing about the merits (or lack
thereof) of the bill [1]. Governing isn't all about high-PR issues, and
appropriate districting is an important part of making working cities.

1\. <http://www.totalcapitol.com/?bill_id=9670>

~~~
ellyagg
He says that the legislature has more important things to be doing right now.
You may not agree, but time is limited and governing is also about making the
best use of time. He appears to believe the legislature is using it poorly.

------
Timothee
59 points? Color me surprised…

~~~
Timothee
I was surely expecting downvotes because my comment didn't bring much to the
table, but I'm still really surprised that this piece is still getting
upvotes:

It has no link to anything startup or tech-related and is not intellectually
interesting. It's just a "joke" (granted surprising) from a politician/actor.

From HN's guidelines:

"What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

So, yeah, I'm surprised that it's still on the front page and that I get
downvoted for implying it doesn't have its place here. I understand that it's
up to the community, but again, that's why I'm surprised: I didn't expect that
from this community.

~~~
megaduck
I don't think I'm a "good hacker", but my first instinct was to try and find
an algorithm that would generate these kinds of messages.

Language processing is always interesting.

------
spicyj
I'm getting a 403 error on the page.

edit: Honestly, can someone the downvote? Clearly, I'm not the only one, as
going to Hurl gives the same result:
[http://hurl.it/hurls/8160ac469b2d5a0b801c8288794badeff8f14b4...](http://hurl.it/hurls/8160ac469b2d5a0b801c8288794badeff8f14b4a/180007515c480f1096b5542f13cab059d2d4c987).

~~~
boredguy8
Perhaps because it's not adding much to the conversation? I don't particularly
care that you're receiving a 403. Plus there are several other links to the
information. Perhaps, "I'm getting a 403, but here's another link to the
document." Lastly, while you may not be the only one, perhaps you're one of
very few, and people are simply registering their disagreement via vote rather
than comment.

